# ano pa isipin ko. etc.



## julio24

Hey you guys. I really need help translating these Tagalog words. Please help me out. Some are mixed with English words. Please and thank you.

_yupp.. i dont want to thinkk about that too much.. lmao. ano pa isipin ko. lol

anyways.. sya ? ewan ko aun almost gabi gabi natawag.. tas tinu2lugan ako.. loser un ! lmao. jk tinuruan mo ba mag tagalog un ? lol. _

_hah.. ganun ? ewan ko rin_

_hah-- ganun ? alam mo ba sabi sakin.. you look older than me daw.. i was like nawhee ! pfft.. hindi lang nya alam.. 


haha-- guess mo bakit ako nag tatagalog.

kailangan natin gumawa ng sarili nating lengwahe lol. "D_

_gawa nung singkit na un.. kasi binabasa nya comments natin sa isa't isa._
_cheeesemoso un !
_
_ewan ko dun. hehe-- tingin nun lagi sya pinaguusapan natin dalawa ! pshhh-- nananaginip un man ! _

_ako ang mga naaattrac t sakin. mga bi_

thanks*!!*


----------



## Pinyot

_*yupp.. i dont want to thinkk about that too much.. lmao. ano pa isipin ko. lol
*
_Proper: _*Ano pa ang iisipin ko?*_
Translation: *What else will I think about/of?*
_ 
* anyways.. sya ? ewan ko aun almost gabi gabi natawag.. tas tinu2lugan ako.. loser un ! lmao. jk tinuruan mo ba mag tagalog un ? lol. 
*
_Proper: _*Siya?*_
Translation: *Him/her?*

Proper: _*Ewan ko, iyon, almost gabi-gabi tumatawag.*_
Translation: *I don't know, almost every night (he/she) calls.*

Proper: _*Tapos tinutulugan ako.*_
Translation: *Then (he/she) falls asleep on me.*

Proper: _*Tinuruan mo bang magtagalog 'yon?*_
Translation: *Did you teach him/her to speak Tagalog?*
 
_*h**ah.. ganun ? ewan ko rin*

_Proper: _*Ha? Ganoon? Ewan ko rin.*_
Translation: *Huh? Is that so? I don't know, too.*
 


_*hah-- ganun ? alam mo ba sabi sakin.. you look older than me daw.. i was like nawhee ! pfft.. hindi lang nya alam.. 
*
_Proper: *Alam mo ba ang sinabi sa akin?*
Translation: *Do you know what he/she told me?*

Proper: *Hindi lang n'ya alam.*
Translation: *He/she just doesn't know.*
Similar Expression: *If he/she only knew.*

_*Daw/raw*_ -  Used to indicate that the statement made is based on the subject's perspective. Can also be used to quote the subject. When used in a question, it requires an answer based on the subject's perspective.

Phrases that are similar to _daw/raw_: according to him, he said, etc.

Example:
Kumain na daw ba siya? - Did he/she say if he/she ate already?
Kumain na daw siya. - He/she said he ate already.
_ 


* haha-- guess mo bakit ako nag tatagalog.*

_Proper: _*Guess mo kung bakit ako nagtatagalog.*_
Translation: *(You) Guess why I'm speaking in Tagalog.*
_ 


* kailangan natin gumawa ng sarili nating lengwahe lol. "D*

_Proper: _*Kailangan nating gumawa ng sariling lenguwahe.*_
Translation: *We need to make our own language.*
 


*gawa nung singkit na un.. kasi binabasa nya comments natin sa isa't isa.
* _*cheeesemoso un !*

_Proper: _*Gawa nung singkit na iyon.*_
Translation: *It's because of that (insert oriental nationality).*

Singkit - Tagalog adjective for eyes similar to most Chinese, Japanese, Korean, etc.

*Sorry, I can't seem to find the exact words that do not offend while being specific. Oriental seemed to be too general, as well as Asian. But I think you get the point. Moving on...

Proper: _*Kasi binabasa niya ang comments natin sa isa't-isa.*_
Translation: *Because he reads our comments to eachother.*

Proper: _*Tsismoso iyon!*_
Translation: *He is nosy!*



_*ewan ko dun. hehe-- tingin nun lagi sya pinaguusapan natin dalawa ! pshhh-- nananaginip un man ! *

_Proper: Ewan ko doon.
Translation: I don't know (about) him.

Direct translation is inadequate for this expression. This expression is similar to _"Who cares (about the subject)".
_
Proper:* Ang tingin n'on ay lagi siya ang pinaguusapan nating dalawa!*
Translation: *He thinks that we always talk about him!
*
Proper: _*Nananaginip 'yon, man!*_
Translation: *He must be dreaming!*
 
_*ako ang mga naaattrac t sakin. mga bi*

_Proper: _*Ako, ang mga na-aattract sa akin, mga B.I.*_
Translation: *Me, the ones that get attracted to me, B.I. (people who are Bad Influences)*


Gist Of The Conversation:
I had a tough time translating this because they're a bit personal. I'm not one to meddle with other people's business but, if the subject is into one of these two (I assume they're girls), he should get himself out of there while he still can. It seems that these girls are just playin'! The way they talk about the subject tells me just that.

Hope this helps!


----------



## julio24

omg thank you man. This whole thing was about my little brother. Now I can show him this. God bless you bro.


----------



## Pinyot

It's nothing. Glad to be of service!


----------

